# Hawaii, Oahu



## dreaded_beast (Jun 5, 2004)

Looking for gamers to start a DND 3.5 game on the island of Oahu, in Hawaii.

The meeting place is roughly around the Wahiawa area.

If interested, please reply to this post.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 6, 2008)

I will be in O'ahu starting tomorrow and lasting for the next two weeks, on the north shore.

I'll have some dice with me, and net access.  So if you want to get a game together, PM me here (or I may see a reply to this thread).

I am there every year...my in-laws live there.


----------

